# Review - 1 Gun Rack by Armory Racks



## lklawson (May 30, 2012)

When Armory Racks introduced their new product, the "1 Gun" handgun rack, owner Ryan contacted me and asked if I would review the product.  I agreed and quick as a flash, a few days later the product arrived on my doorstep.  Unlike the prior 4 Gun product, which was delivered by USPS in a heavy duty standard brown cardboard box, this one came courtesy of a USPS "Priority" flat-rate box.






The product was, again, neatly packaged with the standard warning and all of the requisite hardware.





One nice touch is that the package came with two sets of screws; a long set for running into wood framing of walls, and a shorter set for use inside a safe and other applications.  I was very glad of this because I didn't have to hunt through my disorderly screw supplies in my toolbox.

The included installation instructions are minimal.  By "minimal" I mean, "there ain't none."  But, let's be honest here, if you need instructions to mount a two-screw bracket, then you may have more serious problems than finding a convenient mount for a single handgun.  No matter, the kind folks of Armory Racks have thought of everything and, if you really need it, the instructions are available online.

Installation is simple and straight forward.  A drill, a screwdriver, and the ability to figure out where you want to mount it.





Mark the holes and drill them. 





Run the screws in.





Presto!  You're done.





As you can tell from the pics, I chose a "cabinet door."  It's a bedside cabinet, in this case and perfect for the "bump in the night" gun of your choice.  It provides quicker and easier access than leaving it laying flat inside a drawer or on a shelf.  Being set slightly away from the vertical mounting surface, it comes easily to hand.  My only concern for this method of deployment would be that I might grab the firearm and, as I'm pulling it off, not pull straight back and thus apply leverage to the post.  While this would not damage the firearm, nor could I conceive of it damaging the product itself, except for, perhaps, bending it slightly, I might conceivably wrench the whole thing off of the door.  But that's my choice for deciding to mount it there.





It would also be handy to add a few extra hangers inside your standup safe.  Keep in mind, that this provides easy and convenient access but does nothing to prevent unauthorized access.  That's not the point of this product, obviously, but it is your responsibility as a gun owner.  If your household is populated by reasonable adults then you're golden.  On the other hand, if your household has small children, as mine does, then perhaps a different application for the 1 Gun rack is more appropriate.  I know you're running out of room in your safe, right?  ...or is that just me?

I don't want to over-use the word "innovative" in conjunction with Armory Racks products, but, well, frankly it is.  While the 1 Gun rack has a slightly more limited scope of application, what it does, it does well and I'm happy to recommend it to those who can benefit from its use.

The product is available at Armory Racks web store: http://www.armoryracks.com/online-store

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (May 31, 2012)

Good news!  Ryan lurked a thread on another forum where I posted the review and has agreed to offer free shipping for a limited time.

Free shipping link here: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=6R74LGVNVU5AS

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

